# How much does Autoflowering plants dry yield?



## AiCPearlJam (Oct 16, 2008)

Every site (mostly Attitude) says 60-80 grams, is that wet, the whole plant or dry?


----------



## johnny5fingers (Oct 16, 2008)

All the Autos Ive grown have yielded at least one ounce dry. I have yet to grow any unseeded which lowers overall yield.
Ive not heard of anyone getting more than 2.5 oz per plant.
If grown under good coniditions I would expect to get one oz per.
The original Lowryder will yield the least. So go with LR2 at least.
Diesel Ryder, Ak47 and LR2 are pretty good yielders with a good quality smoke.
Good luck


----------



## AiCPearlJam (Oct 16, 2008)

I was thinking of the Autoflowering White Widow Dwarf or the AK47, prolly both.


----------



## Singularity (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone hermie an autoflowering female to get fem seeds, or just pollenate females with male pollen? I'd like to run some autoflowering strains but I hate the thought of buying seeds for the same strain forever.

For people who've grown both autoflower and the regular strain - is there a benefit to growing autoflower if you have a seperate veg and flower room already set up? Is it easier, quicker, better yield given the quicker seed to harvest time?

thanks


----------



## no6969el (Mar 19, 2009)

since this is my first grow and im going to be using the bubbleponics system... which plant would be better for yeild and potency.. the white dwarf autoflower or the low ryder?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 19, 2009)

no6969el said:


> since this is my first grow and im going to be using the bubbleponics system... which plant would be better for yeild and potency.. the white dwarf autoflower or the low ryder?


dude, get the diesel ryder!! i just finished my first grow with an autoflowering strain, it's in my sig and this stuff is amazing smoke! i ended up with an oz per plant under 400 watts...the nuggets are as dank as any regular strain and they smell of grapfruit and diesel!!! seriously, its curing now and it just keeps gettin danker and danker!!


----------



## no6969el (Mar 19, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> dude, get the diesel ryder!! i just finished my first grow with an autoflowering strain, it's in my sig and this stuff is amazing smoke! i ended up with an oz per plant under 400 watts...the nuggets are as dank as any regular strain and they smell of grapfruit and diesel!!! seriously, its curing now and it just keeps gettin danker and danker!!



niice.. well I ordered the white dwarf but will def consider that for my next since i would like to try all different types. Where did you get those seeds?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 20, 2009)

no6969el said:


> niice.. well I ordered the white dwarf but will def consider that for my next since i would like to try all different types. Where did you get those seeds?


the attitude is the only place i order seeds these days! works everytime like a charm!


----------



## donjuan417 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah, i was kind of wondering what kind of yield people are getting in the bubbleponics with af strains. I'm getting ready to start 10 fem af white russian in my 2 SH bubbleponics systems. I'm starting them under fluro and then switching to 430w hps (son-agro bulbs), i have 2 of the 430w hps, one for each tank. I was hoping to get 2 oz dry from each plant. Does that seem realistic with the set-up that I'm running? Also I've seen that a lot of people are having trouble with crowding when they plants get bigger, does anyone think I'll have this problem with the autoflowering? They finish so fast and usually at less than 2 feet tall, so I thought af would be the way to go to avoid crowding and use all 12 plant sites. (I also have a fem la woman, fem la confidential, and fem sour cream(none of those are af) for back up in case all of the white russian don't make it. Any and all comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 17, 2009)

u shud be fine if u do the plants right i think. im doin auto aks and diesel and blueryder. startin 15 more in 3 weeks. 10 hindu fem from lowlife and 5 diesel fems from attitude


----------



## scooby snacks (Oct 17, 2009)

AiCPearlJam said:


> Every site (mostly Attitude) says 60-80 grams, is that wet, the whole plant or dry?


were are you seeing 60-80 grams???
breeders says 15-30 and up.
no were do they say 2 ounces per, althought it is possible to get 1-2 oz per plant.

and, yes, thats dry weight


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 19, 2009)

im hopin for 1 1/2 oz per. got a 600 and 400 in the tent goin a full speed 20/4 so i hope for two huge harvest


----------



## stezzy (Jan 25, 2015)

I was wondering fellas, I'm starting a auto gro.. 2 600 watt mh/hps...soil grow...ima leave the lights on 20/4 or even 24/7..and I'm growing 10 plants...I'm doing crystal meth,afghan kush ryder,bloody skunk, jack herrer, and amNesia haze...in a 8×4×6 tent with mylar...do I have a good chance getting 10 Oz to a pound ???


----------



## yodabuds (Jan 25, 2015)

Guys don't know where you are getting your info from, I have an af I been working, one guy grew one out under a 600w hps and ended up with 403g DRY, any of the DUtch Passions can easily achieve harvests of 3+oz a plan with that kind of lightening... Here so ya don't think I'm bull shitting you folks, here is a link to that 403g grow and that's not even a record... Autoflowers have come a long way and I don't think they'd replace photos but they sure are nice to run while you have photos vegging...
https://www.autoflower.net/forums/f5/super-skunk-x-russian-dragon-monkey-bidness-28394-3.html

Best of luck and remember autos are unforgiving, especially first few weeks, start nutes off slow and at 1/4 strength and work your way up... You goof with an auto unlike a photo no chance for recovery, so the idea autos are easier to grow than photos is bs...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 26, 2015)

stezzy said:


> I was wondering fellas, I'm starting a auto gro.. 2 600 watt mh/hps...soil grow...ima leave the lights on 20/4 or even 24/7..and I'm growing 10 plants...I'm doing crystal meth,afghan kush ryder,bloody skunk, jack herrer, and amNesia haze...in a 8×4×6 tent with mylar...do I have a good chance getting 10 Oz to a pound ???


Big tent.. A lot of watts.. Plenty plants... Even if you get a pound of AF buds do you even break even on electricity? Good luck!


----------



## stezzy (Jan 26, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Big tent.. A lot of watts.. Plenty plants... Even if you get a pound of AF buds do you even break even on electricity? Good luck!


Well as far as electricity..I think separating the wattage..400 in one room and plugging the other 400 in another will help there...plus there cfl which is good on electricity. ..and also I'm gonna switch the whole place I live at with cfl lights to cut back on other high wattage...so I think I may be ok vs using 2 600 watt mh/hps lights


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 26, 2015)

stezzy said:


> Well as far as electricity..I think separating the wattage..400 in one room and plugging the other 400 in another will help there...plus there cfl which is good on electricity. ..and also I'm gonna switch the whole place I live at with cfl lights to cut back on other high wattage...so I think I may be ok vs using 2 600 watt mh/hps lights


a watt is a watt doesn't matter if its hps/cfl/led


----------



## stezzy (Jan 26, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> a watt is a watt doesn't matter if its hps/cfl/led


True...but only using 800 watt of cfl has to be better than using 1200 watt of mh/hps...plus cfl will be alot cooler and easier to put close to the plants than the mh/hps..I've grown before..I used about 440 watts of cfl for 8 plants which was autos and I got about 6-8 ozs..so I'm hoping I can get more with more wattage and the proper color spectrum the plants need...and also last time I didn't have mylar paper I used foil..so this setup will be better all around...and il make up the wattage by getting rid of all my 60 watt bulbs in the house.. and using less electricity


----------



## BigEasy1 (Jan 26, 2015)

If you can't get at least 60-80 grams trimmed and dried you're doing something wrong.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 26, 2015)

stezzy said:


> True...but only using 800 watt of cfl has to be better than using 1200 watt of mh/hps..


debatable..


----------



## stezzy (Jan 26, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> debatable..


Help a brother out lol


----------



## jay719 (Jan 26, 2015)

For soil grown autos I average about 2.5oz per plant under 600w. I would expect more from hydro.


----------



## stezzy (Jan 26, 2015)

jay719 said:


> For soil grown autos I average about 2.5oz per plant under 600w. I would expect more from hydro.


How many plants do you do under 600 watts


----------



## jay719 (Jan 26, 2015)

6 to 9 in a 55" x 55" tent


----------



## stezzy (Jan 26, 2015)

jay719 said:


> 6 to 9 in a 55" x 55" tent


Word!!! So 10 should be perfect for 2 600 watt mh/hps right!!!


----------



## jay719 (Jan 26, 2015)

stezzy said:


> Word!!! So 10 should be perfect for 2 600 watt mh/hps right!!!


It depends on the strain. If running smaller autos you could end up with wasted floor space.

I prefer doing number that can be used to form a square as well. I would run either 4 or six per light to decide the space evenly. 5 per light makes for odd spacing, and inevitably one plant will either get more light or less than the rest of them depending on positioning.


----------



## stezzy (Jan 26, 2015)

jay719 said:


> It depends on the strain. If running smaller autos you could end up with wasted floor space.
> 
> I prefer doing number that can be used to form a square as well. I would run either 4 or six per light to decide the space evenly. 5 per light makes for odd spacing, and inevitably one plant will either get more light or less than the rest of them depending on positioning.


Got ya..well I'm doing afghan kush ryder, bloody skunk,jack herrer, crystal meth, and amnesia haze autos..


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 26, 2015)

BigEasy1 said:


> If you can't get at least 60-80 grams trimmed and dried you're doing something wrong.


I guess genetics have nothing to do with it amiright?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

about a pound


----------



## BigEasy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I guess genetics have nothing to do with it amiright?


It's like anything else, you get out of it what you put in it. If you put shit into it you will get shit out of it. Get a good bean, a good light, a PH meter, good medium, some good nutes, and you are set. I personally don't half ass nothing so my shit comes out next to perfect every time.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 27, 2015)

BigEasy1 said:


> It's like anything else, you get out of it what you put in it. If you put shit into it you will get shit out of it. Get a good bean, a good light, a PH meter, good medium, some good nutes, and you are set. I personally don't half ass nothing so my shit comes out next to perfect every time.


I wouldn't drop a dime on ruderalis genetics, to me that is half assing it.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I wouldn't drop a dime on ruderalis genetics, to me that is half assing it.


I'm just glad I don't give two shits about what you think then.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I guess genetics have nothing to do with it amiright?


Why would you even waste your time trying to grow out shitty genetics? That's a nonsensical statement. I just took it for granted that people only grew out good genetics. I don't get it.


----------



## stezzy (Jan 27, 2015)

BigEasy1 said:


> It's like anything else, you get out of it what you put in it. If you put shit into it you will get shit out of it. Get a good bean, a good light, a PH meter, good medium, some good nutes, and you are set. I personally don't half ass nothing so my shit comes out next to perfect every time.


Point taken


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 27, 2015)

BigEasy1 said:


> Why would you even waste your time trying to grow out shitty genetics? That's a nonsensical statement. I just took it for granted that people only grew out good genetics. I don't get it.


Autos are shit bro regardless, and when you get free seeds it doesn't mean they are shit it means they are promotional to get you to buy more. Keep growin your schwagg doggie doggie.


----------



## jay719 (Jan 27, 2015)

stezzy said:


> Got ya..well I'm doing afghan kush ryder, bloody skunk,jack herrer, crystal meth, and amnesia haze autos..


I had a friend that grew the wos kush ryders fairly often and got around 3oz each. No idea on the others.

There are definitely some junk auto breeders out there with low quality and low yield. Check around for grow reports on the individual strains to get a better idea on potential yield.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Autos are shit bro regardless, and when you get free seeds it doesn't mean they are shit it means they are promotional to get you to buy more. Keep growin your schwagg doggie doggie.[/QUOTE
> 
> As with the rest of your life, only the things you touch are shit.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 27, 2015)

I read it on the internet so it must be true!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 28, 2015)

BigEasy1 said:


> If you can't get at least 60-80 grams trimmed and dried you're doing something wrong.


Yeah, like growing auto strains back in 2008. And trust me auto were not so great in 2008. Get what I did there?


----------

